# Can someone please help me



## Kayla Ashley

Is this a Evap line or Positive? I'm 16 days past Ovulation.


----------



## Kayla Ashley

I am testing again tomorrow morning


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks positive. I would test again with a pink dye test and good luck :)

Welcome to BabyandBump :)


----------



## Kayla Ashley

Thank you. I did buy first response to retest with. That was the first one I took this morning. I took another about an hour after that was negative but I know how our levels can change as our day goes on.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for your next test :hugs:


----------



## Groovychick

Welcome and fingers crossed for you. :)


----------



## Emma92

Good luck and fingers crossed for you


----------



## ChrisHerlihy

That looks like positive


----------



## CherryOl

It looks positive for me too! Hope it is


----------



## dominican

Thanks for the information.


----------

